# How to remove a complete Hunter PGP assembly from ground?



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm probably missing the obvious here but having difficulty removing a Hunter PGP sprinkler from my irrigation system.

I thought all of these were threaded but when I attempt to spin the case, it just continues spinning. I then remove the "guts" of the system and from what I can see in the case, there doesn't appear to be a threaded connection there.

I've attached some pics but I'm pretty stumped as I thought these were all threaded and just required screwing on and off to replace, but this one just continues to spin forever.

Anyone seen something like this before? How do I remove this case from my system?

Here is a picture of the case with the internals removed:


----------



## pp6000v2 (Mar 8, 2021)

They're just like any other sprinkler head, threaded (3/4") female on the bottom. May have to dig it out, but there's nothing special about them. Maybe the nipple is sheared?


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

pp6000v2 said:


> They're just like any other sprinkler head, threaded (3/4") female on the bottom. May have to dig it out, but there's nothing special about them. Maybe the nipple is sheared?


I got caught up in other projects and didn't come back to this but as I thought about what you said, that might be the case. It might be possible that the threaded portion broke off and is just allowing the casing to spin. I'll experiment with it this weekend and find out what might be going on.

Thanks for the response!


----------

